

Reddit to Go Dark to Protest SOPA. Right on - rsmiller510
http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=1047&doc_id=237622&

======
greedoshotlast
This is great. I hope other major players (Google, Facebook, ...) participate
in this blackout in some way. Not everyone reads tech blogs and major TV
outlets would not cover it since they are in support of SOPA. A little video
stream on the main Google or Facebook landing pages would go a long way to
help raise awareness.

------
Total_Meltdown
This is a good start, but if it's just Reddit going dark for a day, I don't
think it'll amount to anything. It's not like Reddit hasn't heard of
SOPA/Protect IP.

------
da5e
It's interesting that Reddit will get a huge number of hits by people going to
see it go dark. Too bad there's no way to monetize a dark site.

------
maeon3
Would wikipedia to join the blackout if me and half a million others donate
$10?

discussion for wikipedia blackout:

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative>

~~~
aidos
I'd donate to support it (I already donate periodically to wikipedia and I'd
happily donate more).

